# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  3D Scanner which Scans Full Human Body available for Sale @Makemendel

## makemendel

Full Human Body Scanner can scan entire Human Body or object of the same size. This scanner produces a highly detailed 3D scan model of scanned Object. Scan model is converted to stl,gcode format and can be printed with 3D printer.
Full Body Human Scanner creates detailed replication of any human being/Object via 3D scanning technology by conducting detailed scans of human bodies or faces, and creating miniatures, figurines/ 3D replications that you can physically hold in your hands.

Full Human Body 3D Scanner comes with :
1) Rotary Table
2) Stand for Vertical Axis movement
3) Scanner Software

Technical Details:
1) Scan Volume :It can scan full human body, Object of size range in 0.1mtr - 12mtr.
2) Scan camera resolution:1280 x 960
3) Scan Speed: Minimum 2 Mins.

Checkout the 3D Printed Objects scanned by the 3D Scanner and then 3D Printed with our 3D Printer !!

Capture5.JPGIMG_20140701_104329.jpgIMG_20140701_104411.jpg

More about Full Human Body 3D Scanner at *http://makemendel.com/3d-printer/full-body-human-scanner*

----------


## Geoff

At $2000, do you feel personally that it actually delivers a decent, printable scan? Do you possibly have any more examples of it other than that orange print? I find it very hard to convince myself to purchase one if that is the output quality. 

What sort of weight can the rotary handle?

----------


## makemendel

.IMG_20140702_102843.jpgIMG_20140702_102928.jpg
Here is another Print.

Also the Rotary table can handle weight upto 80-90 kg !!

----------


## Mjolinor

Of all the big scanners I think the one that uses multiple Raspis is the best, it takes a snapshot so no need to sit still so it can do action 3d scans. Standing on a table trying to keep still can't be a good way, at least the sensor should be rotating not the object.

----------


## Geoff

> .IMG_20140702_102843.jpgIMG_20140702_102928.jpg
> Here is another Print.
> 
> Also the Rotary table can handle weight upto 80-90 kg !!


Well, compared to something like a makerbot digitizer, it does a much better job I will give it that, and you can do a full person (albeit a lightweight)  but alas the resolution is just not there for me yet, I wish you the best of luck.

----------

